# Green Drive Expo SF Bay Area - 9/17/11



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Did anyone here go? I was unfortunately late a few hours due to airport shuttle duty.  I'd never seen so many Priuses parked in one venue. I don't recall seeing any Cruzes parked out there. There was a decent turnout of Leafs and IIRC, at least one Volt.

It was an AMAZING event for me. It was amazing partly because we got to drive the PHV Prius that was just formally announced the day before, the 2012 HyCam (200 hp, 41 mpg combined, bigger trunk), Prius v (no test drives to the public prior to this) and we got to see the refreshed for '12 Prius. It was also a reunion of some of us Priuschatters since the Priuschat moderators were all there + a few other members.

I also got to meet pEEf who does EVSE Upgrade - Products and has crazy projects like Update and technical details on my PHEV project - PriusChat Forums. I + a few others actually got to drive his car w/his crazy hacks/mods. One of the Priuschat moderators tried it and came out VERY impressed, to say the least.


----------

